
People start hating their jobs at 35 - haasted
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2017-08-21/people-start-hating-their-jobs-at-age-35?m
======
vfc1
I think its because through experience people have figured out a lot of
unspoken things about what its really like being an employee.

They have figured out that its much more about connections and office politics
than hard work.

They have figured out that there is really no job security, and they could be
one layoff wave away from unemployment.

They have figured out that its much more about face time and spending long
hours at work rather than actually being productive.

They have figured out that the majority of their work, to their surprise is
not actually that important or necessary.

They have figured out that its important not to take too much vacations,
because its an opportunity to loose the little work they have to someone else.

They have figured out that they are never going to get payed the true value of
their work,and that is almost the definition of being an employee.

They have figured out that its all a system of serventry not too different
from the medieval relation between master and servant.

They have figured out that its a system that they are being grinded through
and discarded, and that they are condemned for life to making someone else
rich, never getting a chance to trully furfill their dreams and ambitions.

All of this takes a lot of time to figure out and piece together, it takes
over ten years, and so the age 35 seems about right.

~~~
albertgoeswoof
> They have figured out that the majority of their work, to their surprise is
> not actually that important or necessary.

I used to keep wondering when I was going to get found out for not
contributing to the company's bottom line like the other thousands of
employees around me seem to do every day.

But then I realised that everyone else is probably doing exactly the same. And
either a) none of us are doing anything valuable b) a small % are the driving
force or c) we are greater than the sum of our parts

I hope it's c), feel like it's probably b), but maybe a) really is a real
world scenario.

~~~
m-i-l
I used to (half) joke about another option: (d) it could be cost effective for
a company to spend money hiring and wasting excellent talent if it prevents
their competitors from doing something genuinely valuable with that talent.

~~~
Radim
Unlikely. No "talent" would agree to waste their life in such a scenario,
worrying about "being found out for not contributing to the bottom line".

That's kinda what _makes them a talent_ — almost a tautology.

~~~
albertgoeswoof
I dunno, money talks

~~~
Radim
For a short while, maybe.

"Excellent talent" means a strong inner drive, it takes something like an
obsession to put in the grind to get there. The feeling of contributing and
creating and playfulness and attacking new frontiers is non-negotiable. You
lose it, you're no longer "excellent talent".

No money can replace that (though life circumstances may force a detour —
that's why it's _almost_ a tautology, but not quite).

"Being found out for not contributing"? You know you can do better.

~~~
m-i-l
There could be cases where exceptional talent is kept motivated on exciting
cutting edge projects, but those projects don't "contribute to the bottom
line", either because the project is canned or doesn't generate enough profits
(or cut enough costs) or some other reason. The chances are that these cases
wouldn't be an intentional waste of talent, but if you've been around a while
you sometimes start to wonder.

------
grecy
I can't stress this enough - if you're not happy with life, and you feel like
you aren't moving closer to your goals and dreams, make a change!!!

I realized that sitting at my desk for 30 years to pay for a house was not
what I wanted to do, so I quit my job and have been driving around Africa for
2 years[1]. I dreamed for years of being a travel writer and photographer, and
I am making that dream come true! I now write for five magazines on a regular
basis, and I just published my first book, with a few more in the pipeline. I
have waaaaaay less money than before, but I'm happier than I have ever been in
my life.

I am constantly meeting people who had a similar realization and are now
living their dreams - volunteering, working on their passions or just
traveling for a while while they figure it out.

Life is too short to spend 40+ hours a week not loving what you're doing!

[1] [http://theroadchoseme.com/africa-expedition-
overview](http://theroadchoseme.com/africa-expedition-overview)

~~~
konart
Sounds nice, but what about your family? Relatives that might need your
attention?

I love examples like this one, but unfortunatelly they can't be applied to a
general guy.

Though I have to agree that you have to go for a change one way or the other.
Some people can do this almost right now, some will have to do some kind of
preparations which can take quite some time too.

PS: not to metion that economical\social conditions can be an issue too.

~~~
Balero
I think the entire point of this is to drop what you perceive to be your
obligations and to focus on yourself.

You first have to identify what you see as your obligations, and to query
them. This can be the keeping up with the Joneses, buying stuff for your
partner/kids or being around family. In some cases what you think of as your
obligations really aren't, your partner would rather spend time with you happy
than get a bunch of stuff from you.

Sometimes what you think of as an obligation is something you really do have
to do, like looking after your kids, or if some other family needs care.
Though I like to think of these as responsibilities rather than obligations,
something I've actively chosen rather than something that I've been lumped
with.

I think this critical look at these pressures, and what really should be
informing your life is key to being able to re-orient yourself to something
that can make you happier.

------
fecak
I write resumes for a living and coach on job search strategy (former
recruiter as well), so I talk to several people a day who dislike their jobs
enough to be looking for new ones.

In your 20s everything is new and most people are learning all the time, and
wages are consistently increasing. Often you are working to pay off debt,
doing things you'd rather not be doing because you have to. You're too busy
hustling to realize whether or not you are doing what you truly want to do.

There comes a time where wages tend to plateau - in tech I think 35-45 is
probably about the right window for that plateau to happen.

By 35 you might be lucky enough to have figured out what you'd rather be
doing, and at that age some people probably feel trapped in their career and
may lack the confidence to retool. So now you have flattened wages and know
what you'd _like_ to do, but either lack the courage or feel helpless to make
any changes. That can be a pretty upsetting realization for people at that
stage in life.

I've seen many people make major successful career changes at 35 and older.
You certainly aren't stuck at that age, but the retooling process requires a
strategy that might be anywhere from 3 months to 2 years depending on your
starting point.

If you hate your job, start planning for what's next as soon as you make that
realization.

~~~
gglitch
If you develop these thoughts further, let us know. I'd read them.

------
badpun
For me it was at 24, about 2 years after I started working. The first two
years were exciting vanity-filled ride, because I was proving that to myself
and others that I was really capable. I got quickly promoted to a project
manager role (that was in a time and organization where PMs weren't just
bureucrats, the role was exciting). Delivering my first project was hell of a
ride (coffee and red-bull powered one), but after that, I saw that I'm just
going to have to repeat that experience for the next 40 years. I gave my
notice soon afterwards, and since then I look for jobs with best salary to
effort ratio. Also, there are some kinds of jobs (management, enterprise
architect), that are so annoying that I don't know how much I would have to be
paid to do them again.

~~~
walkingolof
At your age (if it’s mid 20s) money should be around the bottom of the
priolist, later in life that may not be an option

~~~
badpun
I'm nearing my fourties now. I have saved 27 years' worth of living expenses,
assuming my current lifestyle (or longer, if I at some point decide to
downgrade). Recently, I have given my notice. I want to finally try something
else.

~~~
tasuki
Financial independence and early retirement?

With 27 years of living expenses if you invest wisely and don't get unlucky,
you shouldn't ever have to work again.

~~~
badpun
I don't like the "don't get unlucky" part. It would really suck if I indeed
got unlucky around the age of 60 or 70, and then had to support myself working
as a janitor till I die. In other words, I tend to be risk-awerse.

~~~
glenneroo
"Unlucky" in my book would be if you died before having the chance to use any
of your hard-earned savings ;)

------
EZ-E
About work and happiness : the more I think about the reality of being a full
time employee, the more I start to believe part-time is actually the right way
to work and be happy.

I see little reason to spend something like 70% of waking hours commuting and
working for someone else's profits if you can afford to do less. I've become
pragmatic and realized the company I'm I work in is just a tool I use to make
money while trying to extract valuable experience for my future. The rest
doesn't matter

~~~
AnIdiotOnTheNet
Boy, I wish I could find part time work that paid even a quarter of what I
make supposedly working full time. The reality of course is that I'm at most
actually working 15-25% of that time and the rest I'm just piloting a desk and
being available for people to pick my brain.

Then there's the health care issue to consider, at least for US residents.

~~~
EZ-E
> The reality of course is that I'm at most actually working 15-25% of that
> time and the rest I'm just piloting a desk and being available for people to
> pick my brain

Working remote can solve this, I've realized. One day I was stuck at home so I
told my supervisor I would work at home for the day. I ended up doing my work
in few hours, and was free the rest of the time since I was free from the
"stay at desk" requirement.

~~~
AnIdiotOnTheNet
Sure, if your company isn't actively hostile to the idea like the one I work
at is. Lot of places are very butts-in-seats focused.

------
crispyambulance
Just to be fair... according to the article, only 1 in 6 British workers over
35 say they are "unhappy" with their job.

That seems remarkably low, but I think an important life lesson that many
learn is that one should not let "the job" determine well-being, satisfaction
with life and happiness. I learned THAT in my 40's.

------
CaptSpify
I've started to wonder if we're hitting a stage in society where we need to
embrace the "mid-life crisis" as a normal stage of development, rather than as
a problem.

I personally would love if we had better systems in place to help people shift
careers when they felt that their current one wasn't what they wanted. It
seems to me that asking a 20 year old which career they are going to love for
the next ~40 years is a bit absurd.

------
jib
I mean, the article says that 1 in 6 does. I’d say that is pretty ok if
anything.

That some people get disillusioned as they get older is probably normal. That
most still are happy with work seems nice - there’s a lot of crappy jobs out
there.

~~~
Cthulhu_
Yeah that's something to keep in mind - there should be an equivalent,
positive article saying 5 in 6 people above 35 are happy with their job.
That's a really good number!

------
slfnflctd
This is much more likely to happen if you didn't manage your career well
because you were caught up in 'more important' things that you thought would
add greater meaning to life. If that greater meaning has evaporated (or never
showed up), it can be a world of hurt.

I realized recently I was trapped in a dead end tech support role and would
never grow beyond it, because the job was taking up too much time & energy for
me to have enough left over to develop my software development (or any other)
skills. I was making decent money, but my household had become addicted to
spending it all. If I had managed my finances better and been able to say 'no'
more, that might have helped some, but since I didn't, my burnout was
accelerated.

Now I struggle against losing all hope that I will ever have either a well
paid or a fulfilling career again. But at least quitting the job that was
clearly only a faster way to dig my own grave helped my mental health a bit.

------
go_prodev
Contracting has been the answer for me.

Reply to me if you have:

\- worked many hours overtime without any recognition or remuneration

\- been caught up in office politics

\- felt unsatisfied with your job

\- felt like you could achieve more if the company listened to your advice

\- wanted a change of role without sacrificing your career

12 years ago I started contracting in data warehousing and analytics. I've
alternated between permanent and contracting over the years.

At 38 I'm contracting for a huge multinational company, working on exciting
big data challenges and never been happier...it's literally my dream job.

Between my day job and side project I work around 16 hours per day, but I love
what I do. Fortunately I have a supportive wife and kids.

Prior to this I managed a few teams at a big company and struggled to stay
motivated.

Contracting is not for everyone, but if you are passionate about what you do
and like to work hard knowing there is an end in sight, it is well remunerated
and keeps you in touch with the market without the HR responsibilities.

------
Nursie
At the age of 34 I opted out of having 'a job', set up a company of my own and
now contract and consult. I change who I'm working for every few months to a
year.

I don't (often) get that bored. There isn't time for the cynicism to develop,
I feel like my skills are valued, I bring home a ton more cash, and if I
dislike the way my client operates or tries to put controls on my working
patterns, I walk.

I know I am extraordinarily privileged, and I don't know how long this can
last, but six years have passed and I feel better than ever about my career.
Or my lack of it.

~~~
mrhappyunhappy
What kind of consulting if you don't mind me asking?

~~~
Nursie
A lot of what I do is contracting, basically just short-term software
engineering. But I have done some consulting on development processes and
tooling (for god's sake use a standard build system), and have done some small
amounts around embedded systems SDKs.

Most of the contracts bring me in as a 'consultant' but the work is software
engineering.

~~~
GFischer
I´m interesting in transitioning into something similar, did you write how you
learned or how you transitioned somewhere? Was it thanks to your network or
did you start out cold?

------
oliwarner
There's too much negative focus on why work is bad here to recognise that it's
both give and take. It's not just that work no longer excites, it's that you
_want_ to do other things.

I'm 33. I have a 2 year old who demands time. I have a dog that I would like
to spend time with. I have a shotgun and enjoy target shooting and wish I had
more time to enjoy. I have couple of bikes and wish I had more time to ride
them. I picked up woodworking just before my 2yo arrived and I wish I had more
time to learn more.

Every year I pick up another _something I want more time to do_ but therefore
every year I have to spread that time a little thinner. Time I have to spend
working is the obvious target to blame.

I'm certainly not saying that every work environment is great, or that some
people get the work/life/expenses balance catastrophically wrong, but you can
improve your experience of work by making sure you're still learning,
expanding and don't fall into the typical ruts.

Similarly if work is _all_ you have, you've got nothing to work for. Find a
balance.

------
munchhausen
> Two years ago, at age 34, she switched careers and learned how to code.

Oh dear.

~~~
roel_v
Yeah, that stood out to me too. Out of the frying pan, into the fire...

------
js8
People here offer many good explanations, but I would like to offer a very
simple one.

People always want hope that they have other options. And as you get older,
other options (to learn another job, for instance) diminish. So we get unhappy
that we are stuck, and start to hate that situation.

------
nickjj
I'm 38 and have been a freelance developer for ~20 years and I'm still really
into what I do.

I enjoy what I do now more than 10 years ago.

I suppose it comes down to enjoying what you do to the point where it doesn't
feel like a job vs "having a job".

------
k__
I started with 28, maybe earlier, but 28 was when I finally snapped, haha.

I worked 7 for the same company, while studying and a few years after I
finished my degree.

It was a small chaotic company, they were a startup that found a hand full of
big corps to pay for the day-to-day expenses, but it never really grew up and
never got product market fit.

After a big re-write of the product, with much overtime on my side, I asked my
manager what my personal growth options are in the company.

Well, there weren't any.

So I quit a month later and did a sabbatical in 2014.

After that I tried freelancing and tried different things, always asking
myself "Is this what I want?"

It helped me at least to filter out what I don't want and I'm much happier.

~~~
woogiewonka
Are you still freelancing?

~~~
k__
Yes, I found out that I don't work as well with "bosses" as I work with
"customers" :D

~~~
woogiewonka
Good for you! What kind of freelancing and how long? I know of many who burned
out, and I'm borderline there myself since I hadn't developed a passive lead
stream.

~~~
k__
I only work about 6-8 months a year.

Mostly greenfield projects that take multiple months for startups. ("We need
an MVP, but have no idea about technology, so do what you see fit")

------
woogiewonka
I was 23 when I lost all taste for ordinary work. After being borderline
homeless to making 300k in 3 months in affiliating marketing, the though of
office work made it unbearable. Little did I know the new found good life
would crash around me and I'd have to do the unthinkable - work in an office.
The next 4 years were the most miserable years of my life. I was saved by a
remote job, followed by another remote gig which ultimately ended in a layoff.
The whole experience has made it impossible for me to ever return to an
office. Instead, I now struggle as a freelancer / wannabe consultant.

~~~
swiley
You didn’t invest any of that 300k? I feel like if you even put 100k of that
into something like a reit you probably could have just retired and done
whatever you wanted.

~~~
edanm
100k isn't even close to enough to retire on, at least in the US or other
Western countries (assuming a standard middle-class standard of living, of
course).

------
amelius
Perhaps because people are fathers and mothers around that age?

------
mrhappyunhappy
35 is probably the age where you have accepted the fact that you are just a
cog in the machine, and the output will benefit someone other than yourself.
For years leading up to it you already know youre just trading your life's
precious hours away for money - which seems to have less and less purchasing
power by the year. Once you realize the job is just a means of keeping
yourself going, the perpetual cycle dawns on you as a sea of misery and
despair. Friends fall by the sidelines, opinions shaped into concrete paths,
the 35 year old you finds it difficult to see meaning in the never-ending
cycle of slavery that we call work.

~~~
claydavisss
Sounds like you have never had a job outside the office. Go dig ditches for a
construction company for six months and you'll run back to your 9-5 "slavery".

~~~
derrikcurran
A part of me misses blue collar work. I'm a software engineer now and love my
job but I'm often mentally exhausted, have less time to think, and find it
much harder to stay in good physical condition. Besides, in a lot of
meaningful ways, it isn't so different. I work for a great company but that
doesn't change the fact that I'm giving up a certain amount of practical free
will and allowing others to profit off of my work. It's not slavery but it
doesn't always feel so great. I've never understood the mentality you're
exhibiting. Someone else has it worse so nobody should complain? That's
nonsense. Everyone should strive for better. Whether they're at the bottom or
the top. That has always been the way of humanity.

------
Maven911
I am nearing that age, but the displeasure started several years ago. I find
myself a bit trapped with a a place where I am marrying 2 specialties that
tend to go together, and that in theory should be an ideal job. But hte
people, politics, and lack of genearl teamwork have left a sour taste. And
it's not like I am ready to give up the money I save (I make a bit more
because of the industry but still a lot less then others in this field). And
since I am on an immigration visa, it's not as easy for me to hop around from
place to place. A bit lost at what to do. Its not as if I am not following my
heart because I think I am, I just do not like the environment, nor will it be
any better at another unknown place.

~~~
wastedhours
I'm the same - only just pre-30 but already tired by being the "expert" at
what I do (I've tried repeatedly saying that "knowing a bit more about
something than other staff here" is a shitty bar for "expert" status and they
should get rid of me and replace me with someone who's genuinely good at it,
and interested in it, alas, nothing).

Other people might kill for my job, but honestly, it doesn't excite or engage
me, and each day is literally just a march to get home and play with building
my own stuff.

I've worked in cyclical industries (education and yearly hiring cycles) pretty
much since leaving university - I'd advise people to avoid these if you can
unless you love redoing the same work time and time again (but with enough
enforced differences so you actually do have to do it all again). The "Start >
Push > Reset" cycle is inherently demotivating to me.

Ideally, find something that compounds - where your work contributes to some
kind of growth - rather than resets to zero again.

------
empath75
I start hating my job every three years or so. Then I get a new one making
more money.

~~~
paulie_a
Don't you have troubles finding work? I review resumes at times and I don't
expect someone to be married to a company. But three years is a warning sign.
Companies fail, there was a bad culture. But job hopping is a reason to not
want to hire someone.

~~~
keiferski
Not sure what industry you’re in, but three years doesn’t translate as ‘job
hopping’ to me. If anything, 2 years is an average ‘acceptable’ job length.

~~~
paulie_a
Personally I find it a short term stint considering it probably takes upwards
of 5-6 months to get upto speed and be genuinely productive.

------
tenaciousDaniel
I'm 34 and love working more than I ever have. Though I work at a really cool
startup and feel really connected to my team. It's not perfect, we have a few
issues, but overall I feel good about the work I do.

I do feel drastically different as an employee though. I am starting to feel a
real sense of ownership over my own actions. Not sure how to word that
properly, but I no longer see my bosses as "owning" me in the way I used to. I
never _thought_ that explicitly, but I behaved as if they had complete control
over me.

If I were in a job I hated, I'd have far less tolerance for it at this age.
Life is too short.

------
torstenvl
I feel extraordinarily lucky to be in a profession where the opposite is true.
Although it was demoralizing during my first four years or so to see my
superiors leave hours before me and my colleagues, work quickly became both
more qualitatively rewarding and more quantitatively reasonable.

I feel like the article's suggestions are a little trite. Just make work
friends and find a personal project at work! I suspect that a good number of
people feeling ennui feel that way due to a lack of autonomy. If my hunch is
correct, it seems unlikely they'll be able to just choose a personal project
at work.

~~~
imranq
Which profession are you in?

~~~
close04
It's not the profession, it's how you feel about it and the hand you've been
dealt regarding your colleagues (superiors or not). There's definitely no
perfect profession.

------
triplee
Wow, for once I was an early adopter! I started around like age 22, hardened
at 30, and started rage quitting at 35.

I didn't actually like my job again until age 38 when I found the right
employer, because I got picky.

------
cm2012
I know switching to consulting (and finding a lot of success in it) has made
me 3x happier. I never would have risked the switch if family issues didn't
force me to.

~~~
woogiewonka
What kind of consulting? How did you find success in it?

~~~
cm2012
Marketing consulting, reaching out to my whole network and doing really good
work after 9 years experience. It also tripled my annual income.

~~~
k__
Cool, where did you learn?

I found many good technical education sites, but only HubSpot for marketing
stuff.

~~~
cm2012
This article is pretty great, not written by me:
[https://brianbalfour.com/essays/customer-
acquisition](https://brianbalfour.com/essays/customer-acquisition)

~~~
k__
Lol, it says there is no certification for this type of stuff, but then
quoting HubSpot people who do exactly that :D

------
jasonkester
This seems counter intuitive to me. All through your 20s, you're working your
way up through the bottom of some crappy bigco, paying your dues and getting
experience under your belt so that you can jump to better jobs later.

By your mid 30s, at least in our industry, you can get to a position where you
can choose a nice gig at a good company, and pretty much steer your destiny as
you choose.

So it's surprising that you'd hate your job more then than when you were
younger.

~~~
sonnyblarney
"and pretty much steer your destiny as you choose"

Generally no - every rung up the ladder gets about 500% more competitive, and
even worse, it's political competition.

Middle management is _the worst_ kind of work beyond raw labour.

When you're young, usually you're learning, doing 'actual work' and you can
make no mistakes really.

If you have a protected executive job, and can handle politics, there can be
stability there.

Bug upper manager and Director ... my god - you still have to show hard
results, and you're not always in position to do it. It's thankless. You don't
even get to make the big decisions.

~~~
jasonkester
Why move to management then? Software Developer is the best gig imaginable
right now, in pretty much any dimension you can measure.

\- Senior level pay is pushing $500k for employees, ( and higher for
consulting)

\- Pretty much any gig can be remote

\- Hottest job market in history

\- Lots of fun work to be found if you don't want to go the BigCo track

So yeah, why fight all that stuff you list on that path when you can stay in
individual contributor and have it easy?

~~~
vonmoltke
> Senior level pay is pushing $500k for employees, ( and higher for
> consulting)

At a handful of elite, highly-competitive companies.

> Pretty much any gig can be remote

The defense, health care, finance, and embedded sectors would beg to differ.
Also, _can_ be remote often does not equal "allowed to* be remote.

> Hottest job market in history

"In history" is too strong, but it is definitely a hot market (in most areas).

> Lots of fun work to be found if you don't want to go the BigCo track

If you choose this your first bullet doesn't apply.

~~~
jasonkester
So to be clear, in response to me asking why a developer in this market would
intentionally put himself into a disadvantageous situation, you have chosen to
list off a bunch more disadvantageous situations a developer could put himself
into.

I’m willing to concede that one can find a second tier company willing to pay
sub-market rates for boring work in a cubicle, if one chose.

But again, I’ll ask why you would do that to yourself when there are such
better options?

------
stephengillie
Which people?

> _Two years ago, at age 34, she switched careers and learned how to code.
> “Your 30s are both personally and professionally a time when people take
> stock and make a change,” she said._

I left a job I hated to start a robot business at 31. It failed due to lack of
financing, so I returned to tech support and system engineering. I've worked
my way into a career with many job options and paths of varying levels of
excitement and stress.

------
zwieback
52 and loving my job. I get to do all sorts of fun technical stuff and get
paid well. I don't care that I'm just a cog.

------
curlcntr
I wonder if mid-30's could be a point of going either direction?

At 34 I discovered a career passion around serving others, whereas previously
the orientation was mostly toward myself.

Nothing changed in my daily work, just a perspective.

~~~
dougmwne
I recently went to a workshop demo for working with clay by a potter who'd
been working his craft for 40 years. He was spinning the wheel and someone
said it looked fun and asked if he still enjoyed it after all those years.

He told us he's gone through several waves of enjoying and disliking throwing
pots. He started off enjoying it. Then he stopped enjoying it for many years
and just did it because it was his livelihood and the best way to support
himself. Then one day, he had no idea why, while he was throwing a pot he had
a moment where he noticed his hands and started enjoying it again for many
years. He told us this has happened to him a few times and that he currently
enjoys throwing pots.

------
ify
There are a few things I'd like to know about the survey:

\- What were the jobs in the survey? Were they all office jobs? \- What was
the gender split in the survey? The anecdotes in the article were all female.

------
Endy
Really? I started hating jobs at 25, honestly.

------
smashu
I'm 39, I've been at this job for almost 5 years and still don't hate it

------
itronitron
I recommend the book "Fire Your Boss" for anyone that has a job :)

~~~
olavgg
I find two books with that title on Amazon, which do you mean? Both perhaps?
:-)

~~~
itronitron
The one by Stephen Pollan and Mark Levine, I haven't read the other one.

------
sudoaza
Thats soooo much an understatement, been hating my jobs since i have them

------
deanCommie
Wait, I thought it was supposed to be Millennials that are spoiled and do
nothing but complain about their jobs...

~~~
kgwgk
The older millenials are over 35 now...

------
blizzyb
I'm 35, can confirm.

------
DanielGee
I guess I was precocious then. My hate began at 25.

------
justsomedude43
This is me and I'm 34. It started a year ago, so there's some truth to the
article.

------
tribesman
Are most corruption charges in developing countries are well on people over
30? Just curious, i don't have the data.

Hypothesis is that, once people hate their job, they might want to acquire
money instantly and quit.

I know this is a sensitive topic but i just want a some facts because here
people seem to trust young people less for some reason, i don't know why.

~~~
stephengillie
It's the "How can I quit my job today" mindset. Each person has a different
subset of options, based on their socioeconomic state:

\- Concieve a child and carry to term, then raise.

\- Start your own business.

\- Sell your house and live on the street / forest.

\- Become a farmer.

\- Win a lottery / Bitcoin bubble / IPO skyrocket / other windfall.

\- Move in with your parents / children.

\- Commit crimes.

\- Create pornography (enter a new industry).

\- Start an online store / list items on eBay or Amazon.

\- Move to Alaska, build a cabin, and live off the land.

Etc.

Sometimes a person will find themselves fixated on the most realistic option
for their scenario, turning one of these into a plan of action, discussing
with coworkers, and trying to make it even more realistic.

------
vectorEQ
thats stupid. most people hate their job before that.

